# Grandriver 11/1



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Can't seem to get more then one each time out. But I'll take it. Fished the mouth again with spoons.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Try jointed orange rapalas


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

I will try that.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Tried Grand River Landing area from shore casting spoons today. Nothing doing. Talked to several boaters, not catching either.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Caught 5 today in canoe, trolling the mouth around breakwalls. Orange Cleo, blue k o cobbler . Saw several others catching some. Weather was great to be out. 
First time trolling The Grand. Started slow but picked up around noon.


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

DancinBear said:


> Try jointed orange rapalas


i got skunked trolling the mouth today, but was told same thing about orange jointed rapalas by 2 nice fisherman who had 2 in the cooler.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

We got four yesterday thanks to DancinBear.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Orange Rapalas are my go to as well when trolling.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

jointed firetiger is NOT to be overlooked!! we have been decent on the Lil wall.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Never tried jointed rapalas for steelhead...what size rapalas do you normally use?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

stekzus said:


> Never tried jointed rapalas for steelhead...what size rapalas do you normally use?


I use the smaller one. can't remember the number off hand I'll look into it.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

When fishing salmonids, we always start with jointed cranks. If they don't produce we switch to non-jointed cranks, but rarely do we need to switch as those jointed cranks are the bomb!!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Usually J-9, sometimes downsize to J-7. At least that's what I use. I also like a hot orange ripshad in the harbors.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

we're using the J-7. Got two more this weekend.


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

steelhead1 said:


> Orange Rapalas are my go to as well when trolling.


hi, cant find orange jointed at dicks.........where can i buy them? thx


----------



## Ryan in Mentor (Mar 22, 2016)

jeffreff said:


> hi, cant find orange jointed at dicks.........where can i buy them? thx


Gander Mountian


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

Ryan in Mentor said:


> Gander Mountian


thx.......will try grand on tues.


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

Ryan in Mentor said:


> Gander Mountian


could not find orange jointed at gander, but used j-7 fire tiger jointed at mouth of grand and got a nice steelie about 1 pm. thx for every body's advice.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats on the Steelhead.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Try FISH USA for the orange jointed rapalas I think they have them


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm gunna have to try out there. I got bunch of jointed shadow raps and such. Usually pick up some maggots and shiners. From Edgewater in cleveland they say about 4 to 6 feet under a bobber with maggot has been good


----------

